# Cant Log inFrom Liveusb//using root as user



## ToolBox8 (Mar 25, 2019)

Good day to every one

i read a Little Bit on the site 
then downloaded dvd1 witch is about 3gb 1/2  on a usb
booted fine 
then asked me for user and password  so user root pass  nothing

still unable to log in

i would Like to try it out first before i do a full install

thank you


----------



## Hermann (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi, ToolBox8: 

The following points should be noted before using the [ Live CD ]:

To gain access to the system, authentication is required. The username is root and the password is blank.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/using-live-cd.html


----------

